# 10 jours dutilisation de li7, premier bilan.



## brembo (4 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

Utilisateur Mac depuis 2007, je possédais jusquà liMac i7 un macbook Pro (un 3,06 Ghz en remplacement dun macbook Pro 2,40 Ghz) et un pc HP de 2004.
Je nutilisais plus le pc, ny prenant aucun plaisir malgré son écran sony 17 pouces de bonne qualité. Lobjectif était de le remplacer par un iMac dès que possible.

En fait, le dès que possible sest accéléré avec la sortie des nouveaux iMac 27 pouces.

Voulant me rendre compte par moi même des qualités de cette machine, je me suis rendu à lApple Store du Louvre le 13 novembre, afin de me rendre compte de visu des caractéristiques de cette machine (javais peur que lécran soit trop grand).

De plus, jai pu bénéficier de lApple on Campus, lintranet de mon école de commerce me le permettant encore (javais repris mes études lannée précédente), cette réduction ma permis dopter pour li7 à 1740 , plus 99  aujourdhui pour 2 * 2 Go de ram nuimpact chez macway. Pour info, cette machine a été commandée le 13 novembre en fin d'après midi, pour une réception le 23 novembre vers 12h30 (soit en omettant les «bornes», 5 jours ouvrés).

Jai opté pour une réinstallation complète du système, voulant donner un nom autre que «Macintosh HD» à mon disque dur, afin de lidentifier aisément lorsque les 2 machines seront en réseau.

Le seul problème rencontré a été avec eyeTV, la version que je possédais sur le CD ne supportait pas Snow Leopard, pour tout le reste, que du bonheur.

Jai en effet eu la chance de recevoir une machine sans aucun problème (pas de vitre cassée ou sale, pas de pixel mort, etc...), sa date de fabrication est semaine 47.

Après 10 jours dutilisation, je vous confirme quil est très plaisant dutiliser un 27 pouces (dautant plus que je me mets à cocoa, la moitié de lécran pour la documentation, lautre pour xcode, fini les swap décran ou des fenêtres riquiquis).

Les applications tournent sans aucun problème (si ce nest une réinstallation de VLC en 1.0.2, pour avoir la version 64 bits, la version suivante 1.0.3 étant en 32 bits).
Ah si, jai failli oublié, je nai pas réussi à installer Windows XP / Parallels 4, linstallation sest planté pour un problème daffichage, je retenterai linstallation dans les jours à venir (jai en effet besoin de Win XP pour certains programmes, comme par exemple la mise à jour de mon avertisseur de radars et laccès au téléphone de Madame, un Samsung).

Handbrake me permet de convertir (jétais encore à 4 Go de ram) un dvd de 1h20 en 14 minutes (une trentaine de minutes pour un film de 2h10) sans que liMac chauffe anormalement.

En ce qui concerne les jeux, jutilise Call of Duty 4, avec la résolution maximum (résolution permise par le jeu), et aucun problème particulier ni aucune surchauffe à signaler.

Je nai pas encore fait dencodage vidéo, je vous tiendrai au courant des temps réalisés; pour info, avec mon macbook Pro, il me fallait près de 6 heures entre le moment où je récupérais via firewire les images du camescope et le moment où mon dvd (environ 1 heure) était gravé. 

Je tiens à préciser que mon cher macbook Pro me parait «fade» aujourdhui, et en tout cas tout petit. La qualité dimage de liMac est extraordinaire (mais je tiens à rassurer mon macbook Pro, même si je lai délaissé quelques jours, il continuera à me suivre lors de mes déplacements et me rendra, jen suis certain, de très nombreux services  ).

Pour conclure, jestime que cette machine est de loin la meilleure machine que je nai jamais possédé, lutiliser est vraiment agréable, et tous les travaux(utilisations) que lon peut lui demander sont réalisé(e)s avec célérité et sans pénaliser les autres applications tournant en parallèle. Je ne lai pas précisé, mais bien entendu aucun plantage (les nouveaux switcheurs apprécieront), les MacUsers savent de quoi je parle.

Voilà, je ne sais pas si vous serez nombreux à lire ce post en entier, jespère, si tel est le cas, quil vous aura fait plaisir (je pense en tout cas avoir raccourcir le temps dattente des futurs nouveaux possesseurs diMac de quelques minutes, et leur confirme quà la livraison de leur nouvelle machine, ils seront très heureux de posséder cet extraordinaire outil).


----------



## y0shi (4 Décembre 2009)

A cause de toi je vais devoir switche sur un Imac plus tôt  

En tous cas c'est cool que tu est fait un topic comme sa , la plus part des topic sur le Imac 27 que ce soit sur mac generation ou sur d'autre forum peut importe sont que sur les problèmes de pixel ou sursaut 

donc sa refroidit un peut les acheteur potentiel , au passage Le SAV prend t-il en charge les pixel mort , il est pas question que je me retrouve avec un Imac à 1500 euros qui est des pixel hs


----------



## medmed (4 Décembre 2009)

En ce qui me concerne j'ai pas le i7, mais j'ai reçu mon 27" hier  trop content je l'ai attendu é semaines à cause des problèmes de stock de la Fnac.
Première utilisation sans soucis, j'ai passé un soft pour tester l'écran et déceler les pixels morts: résultat aucun. Je n'ai pas constaté non plus de sursauts.

Mon 27" est celui de base à 1500. Et effectivement sur les forums tu trouves toujours plus de témoignages négatifs que de positifs.
Bref tout ça pour dore que je suis bien content d'avoir enfin le compagnon pour mon MacBook Air


----------



## iJules (4 Décembre 2009)

Merci pour ce retour d'expérience !


----------



## psykopat (4 Décembre 2009)

medmed a dit:


> j'ai passé un soft pour tester l'écran et déceler les pixels morts: résultat aucun. Je n'ai pas constaté non plus de sursauts.


Peux tu nous donner le nom du soft dont tu parles (j'attends mon imac pour la semaine prochaine et je me demandais justement comment j'allais tester les pixels morts)


----------



## choumou (4 Décembre 2009)

psykopat a dit:


> Peux tu nous donner le nom du soft dont tu parles (j'attends mon imac pour la semaine prochaine et je me demandais justement comment j'allais tester les pixels morts)



Tien voilà.


PS: Heu par contre je sais pas s'il est compatible avec SL.


----------



## brembo (4 Décembre 2009)

y0shi a dit:


> A cause de toi je vais devoir switche sur un Imac plus tôt
> 
> En tous cas c'est cool que tu est fait un topic comme sa , la plus part des topic sur le Imac 27 que ce soit sur mac generation ou sur d'autre forum peut importe sont que sur les problèmes de pixel ou sursaut
> 
> donc sa refroidit un peut les acheteur potentiel , au passage Le SAV prend t-il en charge les pixel mort , il est pas question que je me retrouve avec un Imac à 1500 euros qui est des pixel hs


Bonjour,

Si tu as commandé ton iMac sur l'Apple Store, tu as 14 jours pour demander un échange standard.

Si acheté à la Fnac, tu peux l'échanger également.

Par contre, pour un autre revendeur, genre ICLG, je pense qu'il faut négocier.


PS : pour tester mes pixels, j'ai fait plusieurs captures écran (CMD SHIFT 4) de couleurs différentes, que j'ai ensuite définis comme fond d'écran. Voici une méthode "maison", mais qui a l'avantage de fonctionner.


----------



## Fredche (4 Décembre 2009)

brembo a dit:


> ...
> Voilà, je ne sais pas si vous serez nombreux à lire ce post en entier, jespère, si tel est le cas, quil vous aura fait plaisir (je pense en tout cas avoir raccourcir le temps dattente des futurs nouveaux possesseurs diMac de quelques minutes, et leur confirme quà la livraison de leur nouvelle machine, ils seront très heureux de posséder cet extraordinaire outil).



Bien sûr on le lit jusqu'au bout ! 
Je vais pouvoir lire encore beaucoup jusqu'au 23 décembre ... 

Et bien, ça fait très plaisir d'avoir ce genre de retour, tu n'est pas le seul mais avec autant de détails je pense que oui. Et c'est vrai qu'entre les vitres brisées et les pixels morts, faut trouver les topics dans le genre de celui-ci.

Donc. Merci.


----------



## Bodhi (4 Décembre 2009)

Les heureux possesseurs du 27' et du 21.5' sont invités à venir témoigner que leur joujou fonctionne très bien aussi, ça serait sympa de leur part pour rassurer les switcheurs potentiels qui comme moi hallucinent sur les défauts recensés sur les forums mac.

Certains vont me soutenir qu'ils sont peu nombreux en regard du nombre vendu à être défectueux.

Je n'ai pas cette impression et je ne dois pas être le seul...


----------



## brembo (4 Décembre 2009)

Fredche a dit:


> Bien sûr on le lit jusqu'au bout !
> Je vais pouvoir lire encore beaucoup jusqu'au 23 décembre ...
> 
> Et bien, ça fait très plaisir d'avoir ce genre de retour, tu n'est pas le seul mais avec autant de détails je pense que oui. Et c'est vrai qu'entre les vitres brisées et les pixels morts, faut trouver les topics dans le genre de celui-ci.
> ...


C'est l'occasion de savoir si tu as été sage cette année, si Papa Noel te livre pour le 25, la réponse est OUI, et tu pourras refaire en 2010 ce que tu as fait en 2009 (enfin pas exactement tout, tu n'es pas obligé d'acheter un iMac tous les ans), mais par contre, si tu es livré après le 25 (ce que je ne te souhaite pas, bien évidemment) c'est que tu n'as pas été suffisamment sage... et il y aura quelques petits ajustements à faire. ;-)


----------



## Fredche (4 Décembre 2009)

brembo a dit:


> C'est l'occasion de savoir si tu as été sage cette année, si Papa Noel te livre pour le 25, la réponse est OUI, et tu pourras refaire en 2010 ce que tu as fait en 2009 (enfin pas exactement tout, tu n'es pas obligé d'acheter un iMac tous les ans), mais par contre, si tu es livré après le 25 (ce que je ne te souhaite pas, bien évidemment) c'est que tu n'as pas été suffisamment sage... et il y aura quelques petits ajustements à faire. ;-)



Ptdr. Suis mal barré alors 
Je rigole, à part 2 ou 3 bêtises, cette année, j'ai été relativement sage 
Y aura de toute façon quelques ajustements :style: mais plus trop comparé à 5 ou 6 ans ...

Bon alors, j'peux l'avoir, j'peux l'avoir  siouplé


----------



## Flubiks (4 Décembre 2009)

Pour ma part, j'ai aussi reçu un iMac 27" sans aucun prôblemes à mon grand bonheur. J'ai réussi à installer XP par contre mais n'arrive pas à le lancer à chaques fois ce qui est bizar. Côté jeux, crysis fonctionne à fond, je n'ai pas encore tester call of duty 6 mais c'est très encouragent^^On se fait très vite à l'écran et à la souris. Travaillant beaucoup sur la suite adobe design et naviguant sur internet, msn ou des vidéos en même temps, le dualview est super et il n'y a aucun ralentissement de la bête.

Un super premier switch pour résumer^^


----------



## brembo (4 Décembre 2009)

Fredche a dit:


> Ptdr. Suis mal barré alors
> Je rigole, à part 2 ou 3 bêtises, cette année, j'ai été relativement sage
> Y aura de toute façon quelques ajustements :style: mais plus trop comparé à 5 ou 6 ans ...
> 
> Bon alors, j'peux l'avoir, j'peux l'avoir  siouplé


Allez, passe l'aspirateur (sans oublier de faire les poussières) et je pense que ce sera bon pour Noel.


----------



## Fredche (4 Décembre 2009)

brembo a dit:


> Allez, passe l'aspirateur (sans oublier de faire les poussières) et je pense que ce sera bon pour Noel.



Je comptais justement faire ça demain 
C'était même prévu aujourd'hui, mais comme j'ai trop traîné au téléphone, sur WoW, à la boulangerie du coin et surtout là : http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-conseils-dachats/expedition-imac-quad-core-i7-284816-66.html#post5307552... pas eu le temps.


----------



## brembo (4 Décembre 2009)

Fredche a dit:


> Je comptais justement faire ça demain
> C'était même prévu aujourd'hui, mais comme j'ai trop traîné au téléphone, sur WoW, à la boulangerie du coin et surtout là : http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-conseils-dachats/expedition-imac-quad-core-i7-284816-66.html#post5307552... pas eu le temps.


Je comprends, et je suis heureux de n'avoir eu que 5 jours ouvrés d'attente, tout juste eu le temps de prévenir Madame du nouvel achat (psychologiquement pas prêt); mais ça va, la machine a été bien accueillie, mais en contre partie, elle veut aussi une machine, un lave linge (problème de surchauffe sur l'actuel), et j'ai beau scanner l'Apple store, je ne vois pas cette machine... ;-)


----------



## Fredche (4 Décembre 2009)

brembo a dit:


> mais en contre partie, elle veut aussi une machine, un lave linge



Madame est servie : http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390125261795&ih=026&category=114981&ssPageName=WDVW&rd=1


Si tu lui montre ça, tu vas te faire flinguer ! :casse:


----------



## Hesp (4 Décembre 2009)

brembo a dit:


> C'est l'occasion de savoir si tu as été sage cette année, si Papa Noel te livre pour le 25, la réponse est OUI, et tu pourras refaire en 2010 ce que tu as fait en 2009 (enfin pas exactement tout, tu n'es pas obligé d'acheter un iMac tous les ans), mais par contre, si tu es livré après le 25 (ce que je ne te souhaite pas, bien évidemment) c'est que tu n'as pas été suffisamment sage... et il y aura quelques petits ajustements à faire. ;-)



Je sais pas ce que j'ai dû faire.... Livraison le 28 décembre (commandé le 27 novembre)

Pt*** de karma


----------



## brembo (4 Décembre 2009)

Fredche a dit:


> Madame est servie : http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390125261795&ih=026&category=114981&ssPageName=WDVW&rd=1
> 
> 
> Si tu lui montre ça, tu vas te faire flinguer ! :casse:


J'ai décidé de lui prouver que je lui fait entièrement confiance, et donc décidé de fait de ne pas intervenir et de ne pas influencer son choix. C'est bien de responsabiliser les gens, n'est ce pas ?????

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h13 ----------




Hesp a dit:


> Je sais pas ce que j'ai dû faire.... Livraison le 28 décembre (commandé le 27 novembre)
> 
> Pt*** de karma


peut être à cause de la photo sur macge, essaie de changer ton profil pour voir. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h14 ----------




Fredche a dit:


> Madame est servie : http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390125261795&ih=026&category=114981&ssPageName=WDVW&rd=1
> 
> 
> Si tu lui montre ça, tu vas te faire flinguer ! :casse:


En tout cas, je constate que tu es pro en machine à laver, passion secrète ???????


----------



## Hesp (4 Décembre 2009)

La photo est l'essence même de ce qui m'a amené ici : La lecture du délais de livraison. Après mes yeux ont glissé sur mon clavier pour faire des recherches (trouvais ça bizarre).

Je fais ma migration (totale) de pc à mac. Du coup c'est mon premier, il m'a fallu 1 semaine pour vite piger le fonctionnement de livraison etc...

Ca va rester un symbole fort cette photo.

Sinon tu as fait les tests de luminosité à fond et Vidéo Full Hd pour voir si tu as le fameux bug ? 

Je compte faire du montage (en Hd entre autre) de manière assez gourmande. Le moindre pixel mort ou autre à l'arrivage, déjà, pas de discussion, retours à l'expéditeur. Mais si la machine éprouve des difficultés après 10 jours, des bugs graves. Là...


----------



## Fredche (4 Décembre 2009)

brembo a dit:


> En tout cas, je constate que tu es pro en machine à laver, passion secrète ???????


Oui, mais que la nuit ... 



:modo::hosto:

D'ailleurs, je vais faire quelques machines, bonne nuit !


----------



## brembo (4 Décembre 2009)

Hesp a dit:


> La photo est l'essence même de ce qui m'a amené ici : La lecture du délais de livraison. Après mes yeux ont glissé sur mon clavier pour faire des recherches (trouvais ça bizarre).
> 
> Je fais ma migration (totale) de pc à mac. Du coup c'est mon premier, il m'a fallu 1 semaine pour vite piger le fonctionnement de livraison etc...
> 
> ...


Je pense que tu ne seras pas deçu pour le montage video (même en HD).
Vas tu utiliser iMovie ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h40 ----------




Fredche a dit:


> Oui, mais que la nuit ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fais de beaux rêves, et si tu n'arrives pas à t'endormir, 1 iMac, 2 iMac, 3 iMac, 4 iMac, 5 iMac, 6 iMac ETC.......


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2009)

Ou alors l'iWife Core nIchons


----------



## brembo (4 Décembre 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Ou alors l'iWife Core nIchons


Bravo, vu l'heure


----------



## mss (4 Décembre 2009)

Bodhi a dit:


> Les heureux possesseurs du 27' et du 21.5' sont invités à venir témoigner que leur joujou fonctionne très bien aussi, ça serait sympa de leur part pour rassurer les switcheurs potentiels qui comme moi hallucinent sur les défauts recensés sur les forums mac.
> 
> Certains vont me soutenir qu'ils sont peu nombreux en regard du nombre vendu à être défectueux.
> 
> Je n'ai pas cette impression et je ne dois pas être le seul...



bonsoir

une semaine déjà que je possède cette superbe machine *Imac 27 i5* désolé le mot machine me parait péjoratif venant du monde pc depuis ses  débuts je n'ai jamais connu cette joie meme sur un ancien G3 400 Mhz bleu que je donne si quelqu'un est interressé.
il est vrai que déjà au déballage une quasi émotion nous envahi meme en connaissant ce matériel presque à fond à force de lire à droite et à gauche les articles nous y sommes préparés.
donc au déballage aucune mauvaise surprise pas de vitre cassée, de cate vidéo hs, de bruit de ventilateur ou de lecteur cd/dvd la magic mouse ne ma pas perturbée.
  la aussi à force de lire certain posts j'avoue qu'à une certaine période je me suis trouvé dans un profond doute mais il n'y à peut-etre que les gens mécontents qui s'exprimes il est vrai que les utilisateurs satisfait devraient le communiquer.
la mise en route a été simplissime et intuitive une semaine après l'utilisation est presque naturel des petits soucis au niveau des disques durs formatés en NTFS mais ce n'est pas grave j'arrive à lire ce qu'il y a dedant.
en un mot mon achat à été très réfléchi je devait acheter le 24" mais lorsque j'ai vaguement eu vent de la sortie d'une nouvelle machine j'ai patienté et j'ai gagné.
donc pour moi la personne qui désire passer du pc au Imac je ne saurait que l'encourager dans ce sens il ne perdra rien mais il va y gagner.
un désign fabuleux
une ergonomie clavier/magic mouse top
une rapidité que je n'ai jamais observée meme sur mon quatre coeur pc
un grand silence de fonctionnement ventilo/dvd
une qualité d'écran aussi à couper le souffle et je doit en oublier je ne regrete pas d'etre passé chez APPLE


----------



## Hesp (5 Décembre 2009)

brembo a dit:


> Je pense que tu ne seras pas deçu pour le montage video (même en HD).
> Vas tu utiliser iMovie ?



J'espère.

Nop. Final cut Studio : Donc Fcp 7, compressor (beaucoup, et là le quad coeur i7 j'attends de voir ce qu'il va donner), color bcps (enfin la 1.5), DvD Studio pro, de chez Adob : Photoshop, After Effect (j'ai pour habitude d'avoir en moyenne 3 à 4 de ces programmes ouverts...)

@MSS, pas pour faire de la pub mac (je me plonge vraiment dans ce monde en ce moment, malgré le fait d'avoir utiliser des mac pro G5 pendant 2 ans) mais là, j'ai vraiment l'impression que la combinaison : Nouvelle version de l'iMac quad coeur + snow leopard est en train de créer une espèce de mini révolution. Les deux ont l'air d'avoir été pensé pour faire la combinaison idéale.


----------



## brembo (5 Décembre 2009)

Hesp a dit:


> J'espère.
> 
> Nop. Final cut Studio : Donc Fcp 7, compressor (beaucoup, et là le quad coeur i7 j'attends de voir ce qu'il va donner), color bcps (enfin la 1.5), DvD Studio pro, de chez Adob : Photoshop, After Effect (j'ai pour habitude d'avoir en moyenne 3 à 4 de ces programmes ouverts...)


Pourras tu m'envoyer tes impressions dès que tu auras utilisé ces programmes ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h06 ----------




mss a dit:


> bonsoir
> 
> une semaine déjà que je possède cette superbe machine *Imac 27 i5* désolé le mot machine me parait péjoratif venant du monde pc depuis ses  débuts je n'ai jamais connu cette joie meme sur un ancien G3 400 Mhz bleu que je donne si quelqu'un est interressé.
> il est vrai que déjà au déballage une quasi émotion nous envahi meme en connaissant ce matériel presque à fond à force de lire à droite et à gauche les articles nous y sommes préparés.
> ...


Je comprends, j'ai connu la même chose quand je suis passé au monde Mac il y a 2, 5 ans.


----------



## Hesp (5 Décembre 2009)

brembo a dit:


> Pourras tu m'envoyer tes impressions dès que tu auras utilisé ces programmes ?



Super volontier, je comptais tourner avec une sony Ex1 l'arrivée de mon mac histoire de faire un court "test" sur la machine.  [mais faut que je mette la mains sur la came]


----------



## Bodhi (5 Décembre 2009)

mss a dit:


> bonsoir
> 
> une semaine déjà que je possède cette superbe machine *Imac 27 i5* désolé le mot machine me parait péjoratif venant du monde pc depuis ses  débuts je n'ai jamais connu cette joie meme sur un ancien G3 400 Mhz bleu que je donne si quelqu'un est interressé.
> il est vrai que déjà au déballage une quasi émotion nous envahi meme en connaissant ce matériel presque à fond à force de lire à droite et à gauche les articles nous y sommes préparés.
> ...




Voilà qui fait du bien à lire !

Il est vrai qu'en cas de dysfonctionnement on a le réflexe de venir sur les forums pour en discuter tandis que quand tout fonctionne on est trop occupé 

Merci


----------



## brembo (5 Décembre 2009)

Bodhi a dit:


> Voilà qui fait du bien à lire !
> 
> Il est vrai qu'en cas de dysfonctionnement on a le réflexe de venir sur les forums pour en discuter tandis que quand tout fonctionne on est trop occupé
> 
> Merci


C'est vrai, et avez vous vu les résultats des ventes au USA, Imac 21,5 pouces premières machines de bureau vendu, le titre AAPL va encore s'envoler.


----------



## mss (5 Décembre 2009)

Bodhi a dit:


> Voilà qui fait du bien à lire !
> 
> Il est vrai qu'en cas de dysfonctionnement on a le réflexe de venir sur les forums pour en discuter tandis que quand tout fonctionne on est trop occupé
> 
> Merci



j'ai oublié une chose, et pas la moins importante durant m'a période de réflextion j'ai été ammené à poser beaucoup de questions dans divers magasins pourtant dédiés Apple mais la palme revient
à l'Apple Store du Louvre suite à plein de questions au génius bar c'est lors de cette visite que j'ai compris.
personne ne m'a forcé la main 
 j'ai été très surpris d'etre pris pour un client dans le bon du terme. 
 rarissime de nos jours ou nous sommes tous pris pour des vaches à lait.


----------



## Fredche (5 Décembre 2009)

mss a dit:


> j'ai oublié une chose, et pas la moins importante durant m'a période de réflextion j'ai été ammené à poser beaucoup de questions dans divers magasins pourtant dédiés Apple mais la palme revient
> à l'Apple Store du Louvre suite à plein de questions au génius bar c'est lors de cette visite que j'ai compris.
> personne ne m'a forcé la main
> j'ai été très surpris d'etre pris pour un client dans le bon du terme.
> rarissime de nos jours ou nous sommes tous pris pour des vaches à lait.



Encore un heureux ! Très content pour toi. 

En Belgique, on a pas de store physique, mais on des revendeurs, comme Cami ou MacLine, j'aime bien aller chez eux, très agréables et compétents (pour ce dont j'avais besoin en tout cas). Mais il faudra que je passe une fois par Paris quand même voir l'Apple Store du Louvre ! La dernière fois que je suis venu à Paris c'était en juillet 2008 (il n'existait donc pas encore) mais là je vais y penser ... 


@Brembo : me suis endormi facile, j'ai pas du compter les IMacs


----------



## Arkange (5 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour, 

J'étais utilisateur de pc depuis les premiers avec les processeurs 8086 pour ceux qui ont connu aussi  J'avais testé mac os X sur le PC, déjà c'était bien mais il faut le reconnaitre mac os X sur un pc c'est bien mais c'est loin d'être top, ce n'est pas comparable a mac os X sur un vrai mac. 

Donc j'ai sauté un premier pas et je me suis acheté un macbook 13" alu. Alors la déjà ca m'a fait un choc car j'ai vu ce qu'était un vrai mac. Je pouvais faire tout ce que je fesais déjà sur un pc mais avec un confort non comparable. 

Et puis ça a continué, j'ai acheté une time capsule 1 To. La j'ai vu que de configurer un réseau sur mac c'est bien plus simple et que l'on a tous les outils d'origine sur mac os X pour gérer tout ça.

Alors je me suis dis "Vas jusqu'au bout...", et a la sortie de l'imac 27 j'ai commandé le mien. J'ai pris la version C2D 3,06 avec 4Go, 1To, et la HD4850. Apres une attente terrible il est arrivé et la je ne sais pas comment dire.... Un pure bonheur c'est inimaginable, il est beau, silencieux, tout est parfait. Aucuns défauts. Une ou deux cases a cocher plus tard et le partage réseaux et iTunes est activé. Encore plus fort le partage d'écran et cela sans même installer un seul logiciel... Maintenant même quand je ne suis pas a la maison, je peux prendre le contrôle de l'imac avec le macbook et même mieux avec l'iphone et accéder a tous mes fichiers.

Voila c'est un peu long mais je voulais simplement dire que le monde mac est vraiment magnifique et a bien y réfléchir pas forcement plus chère lorsque l'on voit ce que l'on a d'origine. J'ai pu quand même jouer a Crysis, Call Of Duty 6, Flight Simulator X sans aucuns soucis en plein écran. Et sincèrement les Hackintosh ca peut être bien pour découvrir mac os mais c'est pas un mac, le matériel est moins bien géré et on perd beaucoup de choses.

Alors pour tous ceux qui se posent encore la question et bien la réponse est " FONCE "


----------



## Bodhi (5 Décembre 2009)

mss a dit:


> j'ai été très surpris d'être pris pour un client dans le bon du terme.
> rarissime de nos jours ou nous sommes tous pris pour des vaches à lait.



Assez d'accord sur le manque de clairvoyance de certains vendeurs qui ne pensent que trop rarement à l'aspect humain pour se focaliser uniquement sur la vente.

Par contre la vache à lait n'est pas obligée de donner son lait. Certes la société de consommation incite à dépenser mais en même temps personne ne nous y oblige.

Ils sont nombreux ceux qui tendent le bâton pour se faire battre, à eux de l'assumer c'est leur choix...


----------



## oligo (5 Décembre 2009)

Petite question à tous nos amis heureux et ravis possesseurs de bien jolis iMac 27 *avec* la 4850 : Quel est le confort de jeux?!? 
Quelle résolution avez vous sous Crysis, et quels détails (High, very high, etc...) 

Merci!


----------



## Arkange (5 Décembre 2009)

Pour Crysis testé en resolution native donc 2560x1440 avec tous les détails en moyen ca donne du 30 fps. J'ai testé aussi Call of Duty 6 tout au max ça passe nickel. Wow, Eve Online, Flight Simulator X. Voila pour le moment tout ce que j'ai testé en 2560x1440 a chaque fois avec windows XP sous bootcamp ou directement sur mac os pour les jeux compatibles. L'iMac n'est pas forcement fait pour le jeux mais il s'en sort plus que bien.


----------



## Bodhi (5 Décembre 2009)

Arkange a dit:


> Voila c'est un peu long mais je voulais simplement dire que le monde mac est vraiment magnifique et a bien y réfléchir pas forcement plus chère lorsque l'on voit ce que l'on a d'origine. J'ai pu quand même jouer a Crysis, Call Of Duty 6, Flight Simulator X sans aucuns soucis en plein écran. Et sincèrement les Hackintosh ca peut être bien pour découvrir mac os mais c'est pas un mac, le matériel est moins bien géré et on perd beaucoup de choses.
> 
> Alors pour tous ceux qui se posent encore la question et bien la réponse est " FONCE "



En effet c'est pas plus cher, j'ai simulé un pc avec les mêmes caractéristiques que le Imac i5. Donc à configuration égale avec un boitier Lian Li alu et un écran Dell 27' le tout sous Seven on arrive à 1800.

Le hackintosh est un truc de geek pour mettre un pied de nez à Steeve qui vend ses "pc en alu" bien trop chers à leurs yeux, ils se trompent mais les légendes sont tenaces.

Seul le Mac pro est à un prix injustifié.

Je préfère la réflexion à la précipitation


----------



## brembo (5 Décembre 2009)

mss a dit:


> j'ai oublié une chose, et pas la moins importante durant m'a période de réflextion j'ai été ammené à poser beaucoup de questions dans divers magasins pourtant dédiés Apple mais la palme revient
> à l'Apple Store du Louvre suite à plein de questions au génius bar c'est lors de cette visite que j'ai compris.
> personne ne m'a forcé la main
> j'ai été très surpris d'etre pris pour un client dans le bon du terme.
> rarissime de nos jours ou nous sommes tous pris pour des vaches à lait.


Tout à fait d'accord avec vous, j'y suis allé pour constater de visu la taille de l'iMac 27, j'en ai profité pour tester et poser plein de questions, en précisant que je l'achèterai par le biais de l'Apple on Campus.
Les salariés de l'Apple Store du Louvre ont continué à me renseigner (sachant qu'ils ne feront aucune vente) sans jamais me faire sentir leur impatience. Bravo à cette équipe et leur philosophie de vente et de conseils.


----------



## Bodhi (5 Décembre 2009)

Le sens du service qui ne se perd pas ça fait plaisir


----------



## bichoc (5 Décembre 2009)

Arkange a dit:


> Pour Crysis testé en resolution native donc 2560x1440 avec tous les détails en moyen ca donne du 30 fps. J'ai testé aussi Call of Duty 6 tout au max ça passe nickel. Wow, Eve Online, Flight Simulator X. Voila pour le moment tout ce que j'ai testé en 2560x1440 a chaque fois avec windows XP sous bootcamp ou directement sur mac os pour les jeux compatibles. L'iMac n'est pas forcement fait pour le jeux mais il s'en sort plus que bien.



Bonsoir,
Après beaucoup de lecture sur le forum, voici ma première intervention:
Je suis dans la phase de réflexion avant achat. J'hésite entre le core 2 duo 3.06 avec la CG4850 et le i5. Je ne joue pas beaucoup, mais j'aime bien voler (fs x) et je m'intéresse à la photo avec un D80 (Capture NX, CS3 peut-être Aperture ou Lightroom).
Ma question: Est-il justifié de choisir le i5, pour l'utilisation décrite et pour assurer pour demain (et des logiciels plus gourmands) ?
Éventuellement, l'économie réalisée en prenant le core 2 duo serait-elle judicieusement investie dans de la mémoire ?
Merci de vos conseils.


----------



## mss (5 Décembre 2009)

bichoc a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Après beaucoup de lecture sur le forum, voici ma première intervention:
> Je suis dans la phase de réflexion avant achat. J'hésite entre le core 2 duo 3.06 avec la CG4850 et le i5. Je ne joue pas beaucoup, mais j'aime bien voler (fs x) et je m'intéresse à la photo avec un D80 (Capture NX, CS3 peut-être Aperture ou Lightroom).
> Ma question: Est-il justifié de choisir le i5, pour l'utilisation décrite et pour assurer pour demain (et des logiciels plus gourmands) ?
> ...



bonsoir 

outre les détails technique indiqués ici et la, pour moi pas de doute pour le garder plus longtemps le choix se porte sur le i5 minimum


----------



## lambs (5 Décembre 2009)

Bien entendu le i5 ou le i7 te fourniront un certain confort aujourd'hui et pour 3 voire 4 ans.
MAis il semblerait que les modèles de base en C2D soient suffisants pour les besoins classiques (photo, vidéo, iLife, etc...) en revanche pour de la grosse 3D ou jeux gourmands, oui il vaut mieux un i5 ou i7.
Mais bon je l'ai déjà dit. pourquoi pas acheter une console avec la différence.

Par ailleurs, dans 2 ou 3 ans le i5 et i7 seront des entrées de gamme à 1000 tout comme l'est le C2D 3,06GHz.
Alors pourquoi pas investir 2x1000 (1000 maintenant et 1000 dans 2 ou 3 ans) et avoir des machines actualisées.
Perso vu les délais des i5 et i7 j'attends un peu pour voir si une REV. B ne sortirait pas début janvier et si pas le cas, je ferais mon choix. Dispo immédiate à cette époque, j'aurais perdu 15 jours max.


----------



## bichoc (5 Décembre 2009)

L'Imac avec le core 2 duo et CG 4850 est quand même à 1634 , loin des 1000 . Pour le i5 c'est 164  de plus.
Je pense que je vais rester raisonnable, d'autant que je ne pense pas à la 3D et aux jeux gourmands. 
De plus il reste aussi la garantie 3 ans !
Merci pour vos conseils.
A+


----------



## Bodhi (6 Décembre 2009)

lambs a dit:


> Bien entendu le i5 ou le i7 te fourniront un certain confort aujourd'hui et pour 3 voire 4 ans.
> MAis il semblerait que les modèles de base en C2D soient suffisants pour les besoins classiques (photo, vidéo, iLife, etc...) en revanche pour de la grosse 3D ou jeux gourmands, oui il vaut mieux un i5 ou i7.
> Mais bon je l'ai déjà dit. pourquoi pas acheter une console avec la différence.
> 
> ...



Excellent raisonnement


----------



## Arkange (6 Décembre 2009)

Tout a fait d'accord aussi, le i5 ou i7 sert vraiment aux gros logiciels 3D par exemple. Pour ce qui est des jeux pour le moment peu sont optimisés pour les multi-cores. Donc si c'est juste pour FSX et même des jeux comme Crysis, le C2D suffit largement. Pour ce qui est de la mémoire 4Go est déjà suffisant aussi a moins d'utiliser de gros logiciels 3D et autres. Je me suis posé la même question avant de commander le mien et puis mon choix c'est porté sur le C2D car ça fait déjà une belle somme


----------



## bichoc (6 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

C'est la crise, je vais rester raisonnable.
Merci pour ces conseils.
A+


----------



## butok (6 Décembre 2009)

Si tu dis vouloir jouer à FSX, là par contre il faut savoir qu'il est tres tres tres gourmand, et optimisé multi-core.  Donc les core i5 sont la meilleur alternative en iMac.   (si tu optes pour un C2D, la 4850 et un minimum sans lequel ça vas etre vraiment dur)


----------



## KuMike (7 Décembre 2009)

J'apporte ma petite pierre a l'edifice, pour le moment presque uniquement qualitative :
je tourne sur un i7.
Aucun probleme d'ecran qui clignote ou affiche des barres, pas de probleme de bruit a la luminosite minimale, pas de bruit de disque dur (ou alors il faut vraiment le chercher), rien d'autre.

=>sous macosX,
- l'importation iPhoto est impressionament rapide (generation de JPEG depuis les RAW) et se fait bcp mieux que sur mon ancien Ordinateur (laptop MBP)
- La generation d'un panorama de pres de 500Mpixels se fait en a peine une demi heure, realisee en tache de fond.
- la retouche en lot sur Aperture se fait sans le moindre lag, et surtout sans influencer les performances d'utilisation de la machine dans le meme temps.

=>sur une partition bootcamp Windows XP :
- UT3 tourne en 2560 1440 au plu haut level de detail => 80fps sur des maps d'onslaught.
- X3TC : 2560 1440 tout en high : aucun ralentissement
- NFS Shift : de meme
- Bioshock : de meme.
- J'ai une version de Crysis : Warhead qui me parait a meme de mettre a genoux le bebe, je vais l'utiliser pour trouver les limites du jeu en resolution native.

Je n'ai pas de jeux tres recents sous la main, mais le resultat quantitatif sous UT3 me parait en accord avec ce que donnent les benchmarks de HD4850, ce qui me semble prouver que le gigantesque (si, si) dissipateur de la HD4850 lui permet d'utiliser des frequences normalement interdites a des cartes fanless.

Niveau temperature : 
- 50 pour l'i7 en charge, 70 pour la CG en charge, ca me parait tres froid : on sent que la caisse en aluminium dissipe ...
- Au repos : entre 35 et 40 pour le processeur, un peu plus pour la CG.


----------



## Meven (7 Décembre 2009)

mss a dit:


> en un mot mon achat à été très réfléchi je devait acheter le 24" mais lorsque j'ai vaguement eu vent de la sortie d'une nouvelle machine j'ai patienté et j'ai gagné.



Exactement comme toi ! Et on me disait, mais vas-y prends le 24, si tu attends le nouvel iMac (on ne savait pas encore que ça allait être un 27), tu vas attendre longtemps. En informatique, faut pas attendre, faut y aller, sinon tu attends toujours. Ce qui est vrai, mais là, je le sentais. Je savais que l'iMac allait arriver dans le mois. Et en fait j'ai dû attendre 2 mois 

Mais pas grave, comme dit, c'est du gagnant ! HEUREUSEMENT que j'ai attendu !!! :love:

EDIT : En passant, y a-t-il des gens qui utilisent vmware fusion 3 et qui pourraient y mettre un jeu pour voir comment ça se comporte ? Ca m'ennuie de devoir rebooter à chaque fois pour jouer ou travailler.


----------



## godjc (7 Décembre 2009)

Salut, tu peux essayer avec la version d'essai, comme cela tu sauras si cela te convient.


----------



## Meven (7 Décembre 2009)

Ah mais vmware je l'ai déjà acheté et il sera installé ce soir. Je voulais juste une réponse rapide pour me rassurer, mais au pire je vous donnerai la réponse


----------



## Hesp (7 Décembre 2009)

> NIKKOR 35mm f/1.8


 Enfoiré du Kumike.... 1.8 d'ouverture sur grand angle... Tu m'étonnes que tu te sois pris un 27''.  Je migre sur mac là... Tu pourrais me donner quelques conseils sur Aperture. Tu arriverais à me dire quand tu as commandé ton i7, quand tu l'as reçu ?

Sinon merci pour tes tests jeux. Questions : J'ai lu que parallèle desktop prend en compte le shader 3, quel perte de performance y-a-t-il si l'on passe par // ? Est-ce que les 8 gigas de ram et l'i7 limite cette perte ?


----------



## KuMike (8 Décembre 2009)

Hesp a dit:


> Enfoiré du Kumike.... 1.8 d'ouverture sur grand angle... Tu m'étonnes que tu te sois pris un 27''.  Je migre sur mac là... Tu pourrais me donner quelques conseils sur Aperture. Tu arriverais à me dire quand tu as commandé ton i7, quand tu l'as reçu ?
> 
> Sinon merci pour tes tests jeux. Questions : J'ai lu que parallèle desktop prend en compte le shader 3, quel perte de performance y-a-t-il si l'on passe par // ? Est-ce que les 8 gigas de ram et l'i7 limite cette perte ?



Commande le 14, arrive le 27 alors qu'il etait prevu une semaine plus tard.
la dessus, je m'estime chanceux.

Pour les jeux, je tourne actuellement sous Windows XP en attendant que 7 soit reellement compatible avec bootcamp, donc si je ne dis pas de betises, DirectX9.0c ne gere que les shaders 2, les shaders 3 ne sont pris en compte qu'a partir de Vista et Dx 10.0 (que quelqu'un me fouette si je me trompe, ce serait merite)

la ram, ce n'est pas ce qui limite de toute facon, puisque je tourne via bootcamp et je reboote a l'ancienne (une petite minute de reboot, c'est pile le temps pour aller chercher dans leur tiroir la souris de jeu et la manette/Joystick eventuels et se servir un coca ...) donc pas de Vmware fusion ou parrallel pour moi.

Enfin, pour aperture, je te conseille l'endroit ou j'ai tout appris : http://www.apple.com/fr/aperture/tutorials/ 
Le logiciel est tres intuitif, meme si, de mon gout perso, il manque d'outils "betons" pour debruiter et enlever les CA des images, ou faire du HDR. Il faut y ajouter des plugins, qui pour certains, ne sont pas donnes ...


----------



## mika79 (8 Décembre 2009)

Bon , moi je revends mon 24" 3.06 , je compte me prendre le 27" i7.

Par contre je vais attendre la prochaine maj, j'habite au Luxembourg et nous n'avons que des Resellers. Les imac's commandés n'ont toujours pas été livrés, je ne vais donc pas me presser, si tout va bien j'aurais ma nouvelle machine quelques jours après la commande de ceux de la Rev A.

C'est tout de même scandaleux d'attendre si longtemps pour une commande, surtout en info vu la perte rapide de la valeur ajoutée.


----------



## Meven (8 Décembre 2009)

mika79 a dit:


> C'est tout de même scandaleux d'attendre si longtemps pour une commande, surtout en info vu la perte rapide de la valeur ajoutée.



C'est toujours comme ça les produits qui s'arrachent comme des petits pains


----------



## j2c (9 Décembre 2009)

mika79 a dit:


> Bon , moi je revends mon 24" 3.06 , je compte me prendre le 27" i7.
> 
> Par contre je vais attendre la prochaine maj, j'habite au Luxembourg et nous n'avons que des Resellers. Les imac's commandés n'ont toujours pas été livrés, je ne vais donc pas me presser, si tout va bien j'aurais ma nouvelle machine quelques jours après la commande de ceux de la Rev A.
> 
> C'est tout de même scandaleux d'attendre si longtemps pour une commande, surtout en info vu la perte rapide de la valeur ajoutée.


 
Je ne sais pas ce que vous attendez de la révision A..mais tous ceux dans les 10 derniers jours qui ont reçu leur iMAC i5/i7 (voir topic sur switch et conseils) ont des machines qui tournent parfaitement sans défaut. Je pense donc qu'Apple a déjà corrigé le tir sur les premeirs défauts de production....

A moins que tu ne parles d'une révision matérielle (nouvelle CG, etc...)


----------



## slurp236 (13 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour

Qu'en  est il de la qualité des vidéo comme les dvd et les mkv en 720 p par exemple.

 Est ce que la résolution pose problème et dégrade la qualité ?

 J'ai entendu une personne dire que son dvd lui donnait l'impression d'avoir une qualité en streamming sur son 27 :/

 Merci d'avance.


----------



## ederntal (14 Décembre 2009)

Je viens de recevoir mon iMac 27/Core i7, c'est tout frais...
Il y a une chose qui me saute aux yeux par rapport à la gamme précédente, c'est la qualité de l'écran !!!

Il est bien plus homogène... et quel plaisir de pouvoir enfin réduire considérablement la luminosité de l'écran sans hack !!!

Au bout de quelques heures, je suis conquis !!!


----------



## Meven (15 Décembre 2009)

slurp236 a dit:


> Qu'en  est il de la qualité des vidéo comme les dvd et les mkv en 720 p par exemple.
> Est ce que la résolution pose problème et dégrade la qualité ?
> J'ai entendu une personne dire que son dvd lui donnait l'impression d'avoir une qualité en streamming sur son 27 :/
> Merci d'avance.



C'est c'là oui... Je regrette tellement d'avoir pris ce 27... hihi.

Bon, sans rire, l'écran est formidable. que tu lances des vidéos en 320, 576, 720, 1080... Aucun problème et ça ne dégueule pas comme tu dis. Et plus la résolution est haute et plus tu es sur le cul ! Me suis mis un anime qui est en vrai HD (1080p) et c'est SUPERBE !!!


----------



## Bodhi (15 Décembre 2009)

Cool y'a quelques 27' qui fonctionnent normalement


----------



## Hesp (15 Décembre 2009)

D'ici 4 à 6 jours, nouvelle fournée (3-4 personnes du forum qui vont recevoir l'i7)... On vous tient au jus sur les éventuels problèmes ou non.


----------



## Fredche (15 Décembre 2009)

Hesp a dit:


> D'ici 4 à 6 jours, nouvelle fournée (3-4 personnes du forum qui vont recevoir l'i7)... On vous tient au jus sur les éventuels problèmes ou non.



C'est clair on va tester et repasser par ici !


----------



## Meven (16 Décembre 2009)

Un jour de plus avec mon i7 sans aucun problème 

Mon précieux a même reçu un onduleur Eaton MGE pour mon problème de courant pas très linéaire.

J'en suis vraiment satisfait ! Je l'utilise beaucoup avec win 7 64 bits par vmware (application uniquement sur windows oblige) et je dois avouer que je n'ai pas un seul souci !

Je crois que ce qui me touche le plus, c'est le fait d'avoir un ordinateur depuis maintenant 8 jours, d'avoir installer et désinstaller à tout va et de n'avoir toujours pas vu un seul plantage :mouais:

Je suis heureux ! Et dire que j'ai toujours boudé MAC... Heureusement, il n'y a que les imbécile qui ne change pas d'avis.


----------



## Hesp (16 Décembre 2009)

Pardon, mais quel est l'utilité de l'onduleur ? Sauver de l'énergie ? Si c'est possible de m'expliquer un peu.

J'ai trouvé ça : Intéressant ?


----------



## Damonzon (16 Décembre 2009)

Hesp a dit:


> Pardon, mais quel est l'utilité de l'onduleur ? Sauver de l'énergie ? Si c'est possible de m'expliquer un peu.
> 
> J'ai trouvé ça : Intéressant ?




L'onduleur est "l'interface" entre ta prise de courant et ton mac. Son rôle est de fournir un courant régulier, c'est lui qui se prendra les surcharges ou au contraires prendra le relais en cas de baisse ou de coupure de courant. Pour plus de sécurité mettre un prise paratonnerre entre la prise murale et l'onduleur.


----------



## Hesp (18 Décembre 2009)

Et voilà, chose faite !!! Reçu, démarré, en phase d'installation !!!

Au début il ne faisait vraiment aucun, maintenant j'entends la soufflerie. Il a mis un moment avant de se mettre à souffler (2-3 heures). Il est vraiment très chaud. Aucun autre problème remarquable, de toute beauté ^_^

Comme je suis en plein switch, je voulais savoir comment afficher dans la barre de menu (du haut) les processeurs en activités (pour procéder à des test et vous les faire parvenir, ainsi que niveau de batterie de la souris et du clavier... Si vous pouviez m'aider.

Sinon quelque photos de la bête


----------



## Damonzon (18 Décembre 2009)

Hesp a dit:


> Comme je suis en plein switch, je voulais savoir comment afficher dans la barre de menu (du haut) les processeurs en activités (pour procéder à des test et vous les faire parvenir, ainsi que niveau de batterie de la souris et du clavier... Si vous pouviez m'aider.
> 
> Sinon quelque photos de la bête




Tu trouveras plein de goodies pour ton mac ici dont istat menu. Des photos ????


----------



## brembo (18 Décembre 2009)

Hesp a dit:


> Et voilà, chose faite !!! Reçu, démarré, en phase d'installation !!!
> 
> Au début il ne faisait vraiment aucun, maintenant j'entends la soufflerie. Il a mis un moment avant de se mettre à souffler (2-3 heures). Il est vraiment très chaud. Aucun autre problème remarquable, de toute beauté ^_^
> 
> ...


Pour les processeurs, j'avais posé la question et personne ne m'a répondu.

Sinon Enjoy IT.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2009)

iStatMenu http://mac-gratuit.fr/index.php?q=istat&x=0&y=0&loc=


----------



## brembo (18 Décembre 2009)

pabotonpc a dit:


> iStatMenu http://mac-gratuit.fr/index.php?q=istat&x=0&y=0&loc=


Merci Pabotonpc.


----------



## Damonzon (18 Décembre 2009)

brembo a dit:


> Merci Pabotonpc.



Merci pabotonpc...
apparemment mon précédent message est passé à la trappe


----------



## Hesp (19 Décembre 2009)

Nickel ! 

Merci pour les liens 

Petit bug pour l'uppload de photos, mais ça va venir...

*Impressions :*

Testé 2 films en lecture : 1 * DVD // 1 * Fichier .avi de 700 meg.

Alors : 

1) Dvd : Juste parfait

2) Un petit gloups sur l'avi. En plein écran à 1 - 1.5 mètres, on voit les pixels, l'image est limite. A 2 mètres, c'est une télé avec une définition plus que correcte (aucun bruit numérique, rien quasi une qualité DVD)

Inconditionnel de la Vo, les sous-titre ne bavent pas trop (le crénelage ne se voit pas) :

En faisant tourné le fichie sur VLC. J'ai test Mplayer OSX - il m'a moins sattisfait.

Le son intégré n'est pas parfait (chaleur et profondeur + basse juste acceptable), mais tout à fait suffisant pour de la *consommation* (pourtant j'ai l'oreille sensible).


///[Edit : sinon, petit couac quand même (pour être perfectionniste)

Lors de la deuxième extinction, il a mouliné dans le vide avant de s'éteindre pendant au moins 5 minutes. Je l'ai alors éteint "manuellement", pas de message d'erreur au démarrage, extinction en 3 secondes lors du 3ème arrêt de la machine.

Je trouve le démarrage très lent.

J'ai eu un "freez" avec front ROW de 2 minutes, ne sachant que faire je me suis dit : C'est mac, laissons le faire... Après 2 minutes et 30 secondes... Mon iMac m'a donné raison, nous allons entammer une longue relation durable je le sens... Tout s'est débloqué. L'ordi a plus que bien géré (j'avais 3 à 5 applications ouvertes, des transferts entre 2 disques dur externe et le disque interne, plus je sais pas combien de truc qui tournait, fait joujou avec ma télécommande ne même temps.


----------



## clochelune (19 Décembre 2009)

merci brembo pour ton retour de switch sur le iMac 27 ;-) j'ai failli craquer en le voyant mais bon je me suis contentée de l'iMac 21.5 pouces et j'en suis ravie ;-)

le disque dur (un seagtae semble-t-il) ne gratte pas, pas de taches jaunes, pas de pixels morts, bref aucun souci matériel 

et l'image, ça décoiffe! j'ai vu des bandes annonces vidéo et ben c'est quelque chose...

mon macbook est rangé mais me servira aussi pour mes vacances ;-) quel changement, quel bonheur!! je suis comblée

en janvier je prends la time capsule

j'ai quant à moi eu les 10% adhérents de la fnac et donc plus de 100 euros de réduction, ce qui m'a fait franchir le cap plus tôt que prévue...

belles découvertes ;-) j'imagine l'écran 27 pouces...! mon 21.5 pouces me ravit déjà ;-)

ta femme est-celle contente ?


----------



## brembo (19 Décembre 2009)

clochelune a dit:


> merci brembo pour ton retour de switch sur le iMac 27 ;-) j'ai failli craquer en le voyant mais bon je me suis contentée de l'iMac 21.5 pouces et j'en suis ravie ;-)
> 
> le disque dur (un seagtae semble-t-il) ne gratte pas, pas de taches jaunes, pas de pixels morts, bref aucun souci matériel
> 
> ...


Si ma compagne est contente, et bien honnêtement, elle n'en a que faire, en presque un mois de présence, elle ne l'a jamais utilisé, le seul commentaire concernant l'iMac a été pour le carton qui trône encore dans mon bureau (mais il est trop beau, ce carton, et mon bureau est grand). De plus, étant actuellement sans emploi, elle estime que l'achat n'est pas raisonnable (d'autant plus que j'ai acheté un macBook Pro en septembre). Enfin bref, il y a quelquefois un peu d'ambiance.
Je suis, pour conclure, mono utilisateur de cette machine multi tâches (mais bon, cette situation me convient, l'inverse me contrarierai).


----------



## Meven (20 Décembre 2009)

Comme dit plus haut l'onduleur sert à avoir un courant régulier. Chez moi c'est pas la joie entre baisse tension et sur tension. De plus il permet d'avoir du courant assez de temps pour tout fermer le jour où tu as une coupure. Et par chez moi, ça arrive 2 fois par an 



Hesp a dit:


> Lors de la deuxième extinction, il a mouliné dans le vide avant de s'éteindre pendant au moins 5 minutes. Je l'ai alors éteint "manuellement", pas de message d'erreur au démarrage, extinction en 3 secondes lors du 3ème arrêt de la machine.



Ca m'est arrivé une fois également. Mais je pense qu'il finit des tâches de nettoyage.



> Je trouve le démarrage très lent.



As-tu fait une réinitialisation de la PRAM et VRAM ?
1. Éteignez lordinateur.
2. Allumez lordinateur.
3. Appuyez sur Commande-Option-P-R et maintenez ces touches enfoncées. Vous devez appuyer sur ces touches avant que lécran gris napparaisse.
4. Maintenez les touches enfoncées jusquà ce que lordinateur redémarre et que vous entendiez le bruit de démarrage pour la seconde fois.
5. Relâchez les touches.

La PRAM et la NVRAM de votre ordinateur sont réinitialisées à leurs valeurs par défaut. Les réglages de lhorloge peuvent être réinitialisés à une date par défaut sur certains modèles.
(tiré du site Apple)



> J'ai eu un "freez" avec front ROW de 2 minutes, ne sachant que faire je me suis dit : C'est mac, laissons le faire... Après 2 minutes et 30 secondes... Mon iMac m'a donné raison, nous allons entammer une longue relation durable je le sens... Tout s'est débloqué. L'ordi a plus que bien géré (j'avais 3 à 5 applications ouvertes, des transferts entre 2 disques dur externe et le disque interne, plus je sais pas combien de truc qui tournait, fait joujou avec ma télécommande ne même temps.



Pareil, je suis comblé et si une application te prend vraiment la tête, tu lui fais "forcer à quitter", et pas de souci, pas d'écran bleu


----------



## Hesp (20 Décembre 2009)

Est-ce que ça marche avec le clavier sans fil ???


----------



## Meven (20 Décembre 2009)

Hesp a dit:


> Est-ce que ça marche avec le clavier sans fil ???



Aucune idée, j'ai un filière


----------



## Hesp (20 Décembre 2009)

Yes, apparement ça marche, j'ai eu l'écran gris, un écran noir, un deuxième gong, tout relâché, démarrage en 10 secondes environ... (8go de ram)

Un grand merci.

Quelqu'un sait comment lancer sa partition windows depuis mac ? ----> Edit

Alors, la touche alt fonctionne avec le clavier non filaire

C'est marrant, même windows ne le reconnait sans aucune difficulté... Donc pas besoin de racheter un clavier (très très cool) Donc le psetram a bel et bien fonctionné.

En revanche, pas la magic mouse (dois passer par ma G7 de logitech pour selectionner le disque dur de démarrage)

Bon à savoir. Par contre, savoir pourquoi ???


----------

